# Crohn's disease and kidney failure



## lis16420

Last year I went to the ER on November 14th because I was extremely sick, and thought I had appendicitis. I was extremely thirsty, nauseous, had extreme chills, bloody diarrhea, and bad stomach pains. Turns out I had kidney failure with a creatinine level of 5, almost to the point of needing emergency dialysis. I've had two kidney biopsies, and they showed I had interstitial nephritis. My doctors think it was either caused by proton pump inhibitors (omeprazole) or a rare manifestation of my crohn's disease. I was referred to the mayo clinic to treat both the crohn's disease and the kidney failure. I had a colonoscopy that revealed that my crohn's disease is in my colon (in the past it was also in my small intestine, which apparently went into remission). Well anyhow, they put me on methotrexate, as all of the TNF inhibitors (humira, remicade, cimzia) don't help me anymore , the methotrexate has HELPED!! I haven't had watery diarrhea in about 7 months, and i only have loose stools rarely. About 2 months ago I had a segmoidoscopy which showed that the inflammation in my colon has gone away. As far as the kidney failure goes, my creatinine levels have leveled off to 2, and my doctors think that my kidneys are scarred, so the creatinine won't get much better. So i can also go off the prednisone, which was for maintaining the kidney failure, so since my kidneys are working at their best, I don't need the steroids anymore! (it's hard to explain...).
This is a success story because I almost died from kidney failure, and we couldn't find anything to help the inflammation from crohn's disease. And now i'm in remission and my kidneys are working! I'm very happy about this!!!!


----------



## scl

I bet you are happy about this.  Wonderful news, and I hope it continues.  Great to read such stories!


----------



## Jessi

Hi Lis and welcome! I am so happy for you! What wonderful news. :hug:
I'm glad that the methotrexate is doing a good job for ya.  I hope it continues for a long long time.


----------



## Crohn's Mom

Thanks for sharing your success ! 
I hope the good health continues for a very long time!


----------



## xJillx

Thank you so much for sharing your story.  It's always so wonderful to hear of success.

I hope you continue to feel so well!


----------



## David

Greetings and a most hearty welcome to you 

Were BOTH kidneys affected or just one?  I ask because our wonderful Dustykat made the following post in another thread not all that long ago:



> Hydronephrosis is not uncommon in those with active ileal Crohn's. The swollen and inflamed TI presses against the right ureter causing obstruction, as a result the urine backs up into the renal pelvis and the kidney swells. It can lead to filtration issues, infection/sepsis and renal failure.
> 
> Both of my children suffered with hydronephrosis in varying degrees but it resolved once the inflammation in the TI was dealt with. Long term damage can be done though if the obstruction is present for longer than 6 weeks.
> 
> I wonder if you could you have had hydronephrosis going on for quite a while and the papillary necrosis is a complication of it rather than the other way round


I just thought it might be pertinent to you.

Anyway, I'm glad you're here and hope to see you around!


----------

